# Fishing lures at night



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I know fish strike out of hunger and reaction for the most part. Fish are attracted by sound, vision, and smell. Knowing these things, I want to know if fishing an artificial lure such as a Mirrodine, DOA shrimp, etc at night would work. Fishing at night has been the most productive with live or cut bait. Has anyone had any luck with lures at night? I checked the forum and couldn't find anything. Thanks


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you fish dock lights at night lures can be effective but nothing beats a live shrimp under a dock light.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The DOA glow shrimp and the yozuri's pins minnow under dock lights work great. Soft plastics skipped weightless also has done well for me .


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've had great luck with chartreuse soft plastics made by mirrolure. The brighter the color the better with them. As for gulp it has the smell but the action isn't as good as the mirrolures soft plastics. Mirrodines also work well and for ladyfish/ bluefish they will tear up a gotcha or spoon at night.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Gotcha Plastics 8" twister tails in the chartreuse color on a red jighead, Bomber Lures Super Pogey rattletraps, & Bomber Lures Badonkadonk topwaters in any color are all killer at night for bull reds.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The Yo Zuri Pins S (sinking) is deadly on dock lights.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

So dock lights so the fish can see the lure. Top water because the fish will hear the lure. Anything bright colored will give the fish a better chance to see it but it sounds like live or freshly dead bait is the best option at night. Am I tracking?


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

caught thousands and thousands of pounds of lady fish and pompanos at night in the inky blackness don't know how them fish find it, a goofy jig white.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> ... but it sounds like live or freshly dead bait is the best option at night.


I have had MANY nights where artificials were the only way to catch fish. Live/dead bait has its nights, but lures often out-fish it.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*see in the dark*

white jig in the dark. 32 degrees out side no need for ice yet


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good night!!!! What did you do with all those lady fish?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I have had MANY nights where artificials were the only way to catch fish. Live/dead bait has its nights, but lures often out-fish it.


What are the conditions and lures when that's the case? I'm tired of striking out at night


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Bravo87 said:


> Good night!!!! What did you do with all those lady fish?


fish house they pay $ 1.00 lb for them


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Wow! You did great that night!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> What are the conditions and lures when that's the case? I'm tired of striking out at night


Shoot me a PM if you wanna know more.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Shrimp around docks. Or a top water on the gulf. We did this at night during full moon and got lots of bull reds and blues


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll try the top water deal next time we are out. Shrimp only get me pinfish. I'm over it


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> I'll try the top water deal next time we are out. Shrimp only get me pinfish. I'm over it


You leaving shrimp out and sitting? Cast it and slow retrieve. No jigging etc. Just slow retrieve.

Or even under a popping cork. When i get to feeling better we'll go and try


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

That makes for a slippery deck!!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

gigability said:


> caught thousands and thousands of pounds of lady fish and pompanos at night in the inky blackness don't know how them fish find it, a goofy jig white.


I've seen your pictures on previous posts. Id take any advice you'd give me.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> You leaving shrimp out and sitting? Cast it and slow retrieve. No jigging etc. Just slow retrieve.
> 
> Or even under a popping cork. When i get to feeling better we'll go and try


Sounds good


----------

